# 2002 Maxima Valves



## 2002Max (Jul 18, 2005)

Hi Everybody,

I am new to this site. I live in Minneapolis. I like golfing, basketball and football. I have a 2002 Nissan Maxima. I purchased my car brand new. I have always had my car serviced at the dealer. I change my oil every 3,000 miles. My car has 52,000 miles on it. My engine starting rattling randomly this spring....I brought it to the dealer and they could not find the source of the rattling. On a recent visit to get my oil changed I told them that it started rattling again.....they told me that they were not adding enough oil when changing my oil and the valves were the cause of my rattling. They added enough oil and it stopped rattling. -I went for another 3000 miles and my engine really started making a consistent rattling noise. They said that they needed to change my valves, valve covers and baffle. I thought it was strange that my valves were bad already .....even if they were not adding enough oil (my oil light never came on). I think there is a defect in the engine........ I am trying to find other Nissan Maxima owners who share the same problem.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Hmmm... NEVER heard of this problem, particularly when related to low oil... bad timing chain tensioner or timing chain guide could cause a rattle...

Check the G35 guys though, a few have rattles from the VTC, I think...


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

Timing chain maybe? The following link may have some info of use to you: 

http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?t=419816

All the best getting that fixed...


----------

